# Gewinnspiel Spam per Post



## TimoNRW (29 Mai 2006)

Schauts euch an: Heute im Briefkasten

_[Zweifelhafte Verlinkung aufgelöst. Bilder eingefügt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Spam per Post*

Hallo TimoNRW,

hier ein Link für Deine Recherche:
Die Krankenakte auf Antispam.de (mit Hintergrundinformationen)


Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## TimoNRW (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Spam per Post*

Besten dank für den Link dort klick ich mich mal ein....


----------



## TimoNRW (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Spam per Post*

DTMS-schreibt:

Anrufer-Werbung: Service Rufnummer: 0137-737-1064

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX,

.......

Inhalteanbieter:

LEGION TELEKOMMUNIKATION GMBH
GESCHÄFTSFÜHRER: THOMAS HOFFMANN-ARENDS
Ratherstr. 110a, 40476 Düsseldorf
Sitz des Geschäftsbetriebes: AG Düsseldorf HRB28137

Die üblichen Standartschreiben mit gleichen Wortlauten von dtms die die Beschwerde innerhalb von 24-48 Stunden bearbeiten und per Post raussenden.

Ich denke das is besser als nix tun.Und Legion is ja schon für derarige Vorgänge bekannt.


----------



## TimoNRW (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Spam per Post*

Sehr geehrter XXXXXXXXX, 

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 31. Mai 2006. 

Die Legion Telekommunikation GmbH ist ein Anbieter für Audiotex- und Call-Center-Dienstleistungen. Wir produzieren und vermarkten in Deutschland seit 1991 Lösungen in einem spezialisierten Segment des Telekommunikations-Marktes und im Bereich des Relationship-Marketing.

Wir sind kein Netzbetreiber, sondern realisieren für unsere Kunden Dienste auf unseren Sprachcomputern. Uns wurde zur Realisierung solcher Dienste die von Ihnen genannte Rufnummer von der Bundesnetzagentur zugeteilt. Wir realisieren im Auftrag unserer Kunden deren Dienste unter anderem unter der genannten Rufnummer.

Unter der von Ihnen genannten Rufnummer 0137 - 737 1064 wird von legion Telekommunikation GmbH ein Dienst für folgendes Unternehmen realisiert: 

Sonnenschein Versand Handels GmbH 
Alter Platz 12 

A - 9010 Klagenfurt 

Bitte richten Sie Ihre Anfragen, Beschwerden und Forderungen an diese Adresse. 

Mit den besten Grüßen aus Düsseldorf 
legion Telekommunikation GmbH 


Ihr legion Team! 


von complaint @ legion.de


----------

